# Water circulation issue



## murdocmason (Aug 17, 2009)

Just curious, I have a 75 gal and am wondering if I should use the spray bar of my filter or the direct flow nozzel? Kinda wondering if the spray bar is circulating enough water? It makes little ripples on the surface that don't break the water but it just doesn't seem to me that its moving enough water around the tank for adequate water circulation. The filter is a penn plax cascade 1000 rated for 100 gal tanks and circulates 265 gph. Is the directional flow nozzel better then the spray bar for circulation is my question?? please help me im gonna pull my hair out lol =) thx


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

In my opinion, the spraybar is better because it shoots waterflow from more than just 1 opening. 

Water circulation in a planted tank is trickier than in a non-planted tank. The average fish-only tank should circulate in the neighborhood of 4 times per hour (265 gph on a 75 gal is about 3.5...sufficient for most set-ups except for large/messy fish).

HOWEVER, a planted tank will require more movement than that (not necessarily in filtering, but filter plus powerheads, etc...for water circulation) because the plants will absorb the water movement. You end up with alot of deadspots where there is no circulation unless you have alot more water movement.

I'd recommend an extra powerhead to give you more circulation, an d position it where is can compliment your existing filter or where it will reach any deadspots.

The amount of movement you'll need depends on how dense your aquarium is planted. GPH ranging anywhere from 4 - 10 times your tank size is normal.

-Dave


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I agree with Dave that an extra powerhead is probably the best and cheapest solution to more flow in a planted aquarium. I'm a fan of the multidirectional powerheads such as the Koralia ones made by Hydor. They create a more even flow instead of a jetstream.


----------



## murdocmason (Aug 17, 2009)

cool thx you guys i just couldn't make the clear choice =) ill go ahead and stick with the spray bar and go out this week and get a power head of some kind probably koralia but yea thx again =)


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

I have always used power heads on my 75 & 55 gal. I recently tried a Korallia 2 in the 55 gallon & it was too much and was more like a hurricane  I will move that to the 75 and get a korallia 1 for the 55. 

I like the way the Korallia works as it moves more water than a typical power head & I don't think they clog although I have not had mined long enough to say.
HTH


----------

